# Problem bei Server status abfrage auf anderen Server !



## deinpapa (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo leute. 


Ich habe ein Problem, unswar ich habe eine Homepage und einen rootserver. Die Homepage liegt auf einem anderem server und auf dem rootserver habe ich einen CS 1.6 server. 

Ich will jetzt das ich auf der Homepage den startes von dem CS Server sehen kann, aber das geht nicht, ich habe schon versidene scripte versuchet aber nicht geht. 

So wie ich das mit bekommen habe laufen die Game-Server meistens mit UDP und nicht mit TCP. 
Ich habe aber beides versucht und nicht gehts. 
Ein script kann ich nicht rein machen das ich benutzt habe da ich einfach alle gestestet habe die ich im net fand. ( Ich habe die auch angepast und einige sogat starck verändert ) 

Ich vermute das es am rootserver liegt das er das Blogt oder so. 
Aber ich habe keine Firewall, also mir habe keine gefunden. 

Habe einen Debian rootserver. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter gelfen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Juli 2006)

Wenn du den Status deines Gameservers im Serverbrowser deiner Wahl abrufen kannst, dann sollte das auch über ein Webscript auf deiner Seite gehen.


----------



## deinpapa (14. Juli 2006)

Was meinst du mit Serverbrowser ?

Ich dann den status meines Game-Server nur sehen wenn ich mich per SSH einloge und den Game-Server aufrufe.

Ich habe es schon mit anbietern im net versucht, bei den man die IP des Game-Server eingibt und dann wählt man das Spiel aus.
Dann gibt er den Staus des Game-Servers aus, aber das hat nicht funcktioniert.
Dacher gehe ich davon aus, das es nicht an meinen Scripts liegt sondern am root-server selber, das er entweder die abfrage nicht zu läst oder so.

Mir würde es auch reichen wenn dich den status der Game-Servers auch per SSH erfahren könnte.
In dem das Web Script eine SSH verbindung auf baut und dann den status abfragt und es auf der HP dann aus gibt.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen, weiss schon nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Helmut Klein (14. Juli 2006)

deinpapa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit Serverbrowser ?
> [...]



Jeden gängigen Gamebrowser.


----------



## deinpapa (14. Juli 2006)

deinpapa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit Serverbrowser ?
> [...]



Ich habe dich da doch gefragt was ist das oder was du damit meinst und du antwortest:



			
				Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jeden gängigen Gamebrowser.




Das ist die geleiche Antwort wie oben aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage was das ist.

Ist das gleiche wiez.B.: Frage: " Was ist ein Auto."    Antwort: " ein Auto ist halt ein Auto."
Ja da ist der der gefragt hat nicht schlauer geworden.

Und könntest du mir jetzt halt etwas genauer sagen was ein Serverbrowser ist ?

Ist das die Consule vom Server oder was.


----------



## Helmut Klein (15. Juli 2006)

Nein, sowas wie z.B. HLSW, ASE oder Kali - womit du dich zum Server verbinden kannst und seinen Status siehst. Gleich wie dein Gamestatusbrowser den du im Internet aufgerufen hast.


----------

